
Facebook Just Censored Lawyers Fighting for Election Justice - DamienSF
https://twitter.com/JordanChariton/status/723276843596582915
======
DamienSF
Here is the interview mentioned:
[https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153587923954...](https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153587923954205/)

